# Selling a gun.



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Besides getting the buyers name and address are there other steps a person should take when selling to a private party. I'm talking bout selling a shotgun and 22 rifle.My worst fear would be selling to someone convicted of a felony and not able to purchase one legally. I ask this because I've never sold a gun privately before.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Good Question....


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Stampede said:


> Besides getting the buyers name and address are there other steps a person should take when selling to a private party. I'm talking bout selling a shotgun and 22 rifle.My worst fear would be selling to someone convicted of a felony and not able to purchase one legally. I ask this because I've never sold a gun privately before.


How would you if they are a felon just by getting a name and address?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Drivers license, preferably a cc holder and a dated bill of sale.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

State of Ohio only requires you to show your drivers license if your purchasing through a private person both must be Ohio residents. Tell you the truth it's dumb. Ohio gun show's you have dealer who have to go through a back round check to sell. And then you have your normal Joe Blow that buys and sell's with no back round checks to anyone that comes to there table.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

All you need to know is if they are an Ohio resident and the right age.

After that it's their responsibility


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I guess you could sell only to someone holding a CCW permit?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Long as you get the basic information that ohio requires you can not be liable if the person turns out to be felon. I just about always take group of guns to a FFL auction. Then the auctioneer has the responsibility.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Sell the damn gun. This is America.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

If your really worried about it go to a dealer and pay for the transfer


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone ever sell or trade at a bill goodman's show?


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

bobk said:


> Drivers license, preferably a holder and a dated bill of sale.


I've done private party sales before, but I will only sell to someone that has a license to concealed carry. I also do a bill of sale that gets filed in the safe. 

If the buyer does not have a license to carry concealed, you could always go to a gun store and have the buyer pay for the transfer or take it out of the cost of the firearms you're selling. Most will do it for around $20-25 per transaction, some even less. You are allowed up to 4 firearms on one 4473.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

What are you thinking about parting with?


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Remington 870 express magnum and a Remington .22 long rifle semi auto with I think a 3x9 scope. Think i'm also going to check around and maybe trade for a pistol.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Stampede said:


> Remington 870 express magnum and a Remington .22 long rifle semi auto with I think a 3x9 scope. Think i'm also going to check around and maybe trade for a pistol.


What year is the 870?


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

What’s your location? I might be interested in trading you. Depending on where your at. I’m in CLE


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

I've always had buyers sign a form. I'll put a template up shortly.


----------



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

This is America...sell the damn gun to whoever you feel comfortable selling it to! 
Check here, and see for yourself:

OHIO Revised Code http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/2923.20

I am not going to explain anything on here because I am sick and tired of seeing peoples misconceived "ideas" of what the law is. I run a 30 acre shooting facility, I'm an NRA instructor and training counselor, I'm and activist and leader in the Buckeye Firearms Association, FFL holder, PLUS... a certifiable gun nut.

A right not exercised...is a right that is lost.

Carry legally, and all the time...

Good guys carry guns too...


FISH ON!!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Who gave misconceived “ideas” of what the law is?


----------



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

bobk said:


> Who gave misconceived “ideas” of what the law is?


No one in this thread...sorry, was on a mental rant that probably started days before I replied to this post bobk.


----------

